
RMS: What (emacs) improvements would be truly useful? - signa11
https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-devel/2018-03/msg00089.html
======
tangue
This is where you see that Emacs is a really good piece of software : As a BDL
RMS wants Emacs to be a word processor [1] , but despite that, the community
managed to make the editor we know through packages like magit or helm ...

 _[1][https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-
devel/2018-03/msg00...](https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-
devel/2018-03/msg00189.html) _

